# Beware of fake Spanish cops



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Just had call from friend, currently on way home after being robbed in Barcelona.
New m/homers, with Gold Wing bike on trailer, on way to International meeting, driving around Barcelona, got waved down by plain car, guy showing fake police ID . Asked what he wanted, needed to search for drugs and smuggled gold !
Man got in habitation door, looked around, found some cash, and rapidly departed, leaving UK guy dumbfounded at the cheek and audacity. :evil: 
Police informed. 
Ruined their holiday and left very shocked by experience, especially as they had been quizing me on the merits of m/home and towing Gold Wing, and I only encouraged them to do it ! :twisted: 
BEWARE OUT THERE, IN SPANISH BADLANDS


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Why did they stop? Were they forced to, or did they simply not think, and stop?

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We have a large sign stating we wish to follow you to the police station and we will not open any doors unless it's plainly obvious that it is the real police, the signs are in French and Spanish and we have only used the French one once and the "police officer" drove off.

Bob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Very good idea Bob, Would you be so kind as to let me know the required phrase so I can make up my own sign.

Trevor


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Trevor, i have just returned my m/h to it's storage place which is 12 miles away, so next time i go and pick it up i will scan/post them for you.

Bob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Cheers Bob, that would be great.

Trevor


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

It might just be me but if a foreigner (or anyone for that) ignored a cop in this country all hell is likely to break lose like deploying helicopter and stingers being used and so on.

Whats the difference?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

My intention is NOT to ignore the police and drive away, but requesting that for security reasons i wish too follow them to the nearest police station, or place of safety/public area.

If a policeman pointed a gun at me, which would happen in France/Spain if you where foolish enough to ignore a police request for entry i would request as much ID as possible before allowing them into my m/h.

Only on rare occasions would you be pulled by only one officer in a car and the type of vehicle and the markings should give you some idea of their authenticity

It is possible in Spain to purchase a full Guardia Civil uniform complete with fake ID badge, and of course a gun is not a problem, so caution is needed to evaluate the position. 

This happened to us 2 years ago when just about to enter Gibraltar, when a youth in part police uniform held a badge in front of me as we were driving along the dual carriage way approach the checkpoint, i just put my foot hard down and drove straight to the nearest uniformed English policeman and explained this problem, needless to say the fake cop was nowhere to be seen.

Bob


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't wish to argue but if I had a sign on my car saying I will only stop my vehicle at a police station I feel certain the plod would do there best to stop me when they wish to and not when I wish to stop albeit a cop shop?

Another thing to bear in mind is not all cop cars are striped up.

So how do you know other than guessing?

I have never seen or want to see a police persons warrant card so what should I look for?

I have been robbed in Spain as we slept.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

John, i think you maybe getting a little confused, were in my posts have i said i WILL NOT STOP. 

If confronted by a reasonable looking police police car/van and asked too stop, of course i would stop, letting him in the m/h is another question altogether.

P.S. the incident in France concerned 3 people in a very old blue 2CV with a orange light flashing and as it was the first time it had happened i stopped, but very soon realised that all was not kosher so drove away after showing my sign, and if they had been real police officers i do not think i would have got very far, do you.

bob


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Afterthought*

The individual is not experienced enough at the enlightened world of life time travellers, so being naive, did what most law abiding persons would do, comply with authority.
I had a similar expereince in Kenya some 5 yrs ago, and road repair gang appeared dodgy, stop, when asked to turn around, told my partner (driver) to floor the 4x4 and keep going. Only 3 miles on did we find another gang trying to stop us, with same story, so once more, drive at them and dissapear in the dust.
Intuition is wonderful when experienced, but practice makes perfect. Stopping for a uniformed person, armed with a sidearm, is fraught with fear, but better that check than one by someone with no recognisable authority. Answer then seems to be drive on to nearest populated area, particlularly seeking a police station.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> If a policeman pointed a gun at me, which would happen in France/Spain if you where foolish enough to ignore a police request for entry i would request as much ID as possible before allowing them into my m/h.


The gun would be good enough ID for me if he took it out and pointed it my way. It's only money. Agree with the signs though.

IH


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Similar story here : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20215-spanish.html+police

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Fake cops brandishing guns, a couple attacked in Ireland and not so long ago a couple on the M20 in Kent, robberies, break-ins, (alleged) gas attacks etc ... 
I fear our way of life is under attack.. yes, I know these are isolated incidents and can happen in a house as easily as a motorhome but is anywhere safe these days.. :? 

Is the day coming when we won't feel safe anywhere.. will we all end up with guard dogs and fire arms to defend ourselves.. ? 
We are living in violent times, another copper stabbed to death yesterday..


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I have to say that I'm not too sure that we live in any more violent times than 50 or 100 years ago. What we do however live in is 'communicating times' where anything happening anywhere on the planet is instantly available to all, if it is newsworthy.

That comment is not to belittle the issues just faced in Spain, but to point out that had I not known of it, I wouldn't have worried about it, and then psychologically linked it to other incidents.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

After reading some of the previous posts and discussing the details with my wife, we have decided not to copy/print our signs because we do not want too be in any part responsible for mistakes other people may make in determining the decision to stop or not to stop.

It is very difficult to determine whether one should let anyone enter your vehicle after being flagged down by another vehicle/policeman, and as WingPete said in his post "The individual is not experienced enough at the enlightened world of life time travellers"

I draw on my experience because of driving throughout Europe and the middle east for over 30 years for a living and i would not like to have the novice or less experienced motorhomer come to a decision based on my thoughts and actions which are purely personnel ones.



Bob


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

I know its risky but..........I always have a very sharp fishing knife to hand (and a rod and all the other gear cos I actually do go fishing) and tbh I always make it very apparent and keep it in full view. Never had any problems (yet) even going through customs. The once I have been asked about it I just said its a fishing knife and he nodded and let me past. It also helps that I am 6' 6" tall and 16stone I suppose...


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*fake cops*

Hi DaMann,
How can you say we do not live in more voilent times than 50 to 100 years ago!!!! Another policeman killed today, youngsters being shot or knives everyday in some part of the UK, we've lost control big time.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Armed*

I thought about carrying the stock of a shotgun that would be seen by any miscreants attempting to enter my 'van, but decided that may be tantamount to carying an offensive weapon. I know someone who placed the handle of a broken divers knife in a slot in the dashboard, on show, just in case, as a deterent. He never found out if it worked, but no one tried to rob him either. 8) 
Incidently, the victim in tis instance is 6ft 8ins, and weighs in at around 22 stones, so not likely to be a pushover. But guys looking like cops with some ID are difficult to tell from the real thing, when in Spain :roll: 
Usual answer is to drive onto a place where loads of people are, like service area or congested town centre, where a car could not getaway fast.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I wondered whether when being flagged down by police, you pick up your phone and either phone the police or pretend to phone the police. Maybe that would be a deterrent. Other than that, all I have is the missus to sort it.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant get my head around the fact that foreigners should put a sign in there cars saying "I will not stop for the police but will if you follow me to a police station"

How do you know it's a police station? and where it is in a foreign country?

The cops here wouldn't like it surely "you could be a terrorist"

Just because your a tourist does'nt make you above the law of any land.

I do agree however if they dont look like real cops what do you do?


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

> Hi DaMann,
> How can you say we do not live in more voilent times than 50 to 100 years ago!!!! Another policeman killed today, youngsters being shot or knives everyday in some part of the UK, we've lost control big time.


I didn't say there wasn't, just that I'm not too sure. Comparing now with some time in the past is very like comparing apples with oranges, both fruit, but otherwise totally different.

What we hear about now in the recent past has a bigger impact on us than our perceptions of the distant past, hence the two cannot really be compared, unless careful analysis of statistics is undertaken in the full knowledge that the stats were prepared in identical ways.

In other words don't I don't want to confuse perceptions with facts.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

John, you still appear to have the conception that i would not stop if requested by a policeman/traffic cop, just show some sign then continue.

This i would not advocate, one should always obey the directions of any police officer UNLESS you are totally convinced that they are fake, this is were the problem lies.

So if i was requested to stop i would, then i would use my own common sense to evaluate the situation before i opened access to my m/h, erring on the side of caution i would offer my sign and see what response i got.

If they are genuine police officers they will react in a way that should allow one to accept the situation or not.

I know it's very difficult to weigh up whether they are real or fake but getting an order to pull over and stop by a dark coloured bmw with a couple of people in civvies on a motorway would start my alarm bells ringing straight away, and in this situation i would put my signs up and continue driving, too a place of safety with lots of the general public around.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fake Spanish Police*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Similar story here : http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20215-spanish.html+police
> 
> MHS...Rob


Yes that was me, that was after an atempted mugging by 2 youths and a pitbull in Gandia early one morning.

Spanish Police never replied to my email sent translated into Spanish.

From the horses mouth..
Trev


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not sure where I read it, but one bit of advice is to make a show of taking a picture of the car and occupants before you are stopped. Apparently this certainly discourages some would be thieves. 

Sue


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> I'm not sure where I read it, but one bit of advice is to make a show of taking a picture of the car and occupants before you are stopped. Apparently this certainly discourages some would be thieves.
> 
> Sue


If i can remember to do this if ever needed I think this a seriously good bit of advice.

Thank you :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annoying*

What makes me wonder is that if the Spanish police are so aware of the problem, why do you see so little of them on the Motorways?

Why is there so little in the way of CCTV Near these areas?
Why are there so few Police Speed traps?
Why are they not acting on the reports?

Whilst France has similar problems, I feel they are more active.

We have decided not to venture into the Costas and many other parts of Spain until the Situation is improved.

Spain - Tommorow - Maybe - Might Do - Sometime - Possibly

MANYANA

Trev


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats a very good idea to take a picture of them, most good phones have cameras attached and can be readied quite easily by anybody.

The sign could read. I will not pull over and unlock my doors until I reach a place of Safety.

On a different theme I saw a very good idea and one which I regularly do now, on this site a while ago. When stopping anywhere other than a campsite for the night, put out the largest dog bowl that you can find and maybe even have one of those stickers on the door or window with a huge rotti or alsation on saying make my day  scumbags dont like dogs and wont want to run the risk of finding out if you really have one. On a similar theme you can even buy an alarm that gives out a barking sound when somebody approaches your property.

Its a very sorry state of affairs and a general sign of the times when you have to resort to all this just to enjoy yourself. These scumbags target the likes of us because generally they see us as a soft target and not very street wise. We just all have to be more aware of all the possible tricks they can and do get upto.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Annoying*



teemyob said:


> Spain - Tommorow - Maybe - Might Do - Sometime - Possibly
> MANYANA


That's why a lot of people go there. As I posted when we came back from Murcia at the end of March, I detained an idiot who had gone through my car boot & legged it when challenged. I was left with the clear impression that Victim Care was not a concept Spanish Police had developed to any great degree, as a great deal of shoulder-shrugging was done & it was made clear to me that if I wished to make a statement, I'd have to produce a translator at the Police station several miles away - they weren't terribly interested.

I chose to take the attitude of When In Spain, Do As The Spanish Do, rather than not go back. Frustrating, though.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> Its a very sorry state of affairs and a general sign of the times when you have to resort to all this just to enjoy yourself. These scumbags target the likes of us because generally they see us as a soft target and not very street wise.


Of course - that's the essence of cowardice, which is at the heart of criminality, and is a common trait of human nature.



TonyHunt said:


> We just all have to be more aware of all the possible tricks they can and do get upto


That's true everywhere. Increased awareness is a jolly good thing, and deters crims if they see you are aware.

Dougie.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Annoying*



teemyob said:


> What makes me wonder is that if the Spanish police are so aware of the problem, why do you see so little of them on the Motorways?
> 
> Why is there so little in the way of CCTV Near these areas?
> Why are there so few Police Speed traps?
> ...


Because Trev the fact is we do not need anywhere near police presence that is needed in the UK.

Crimes agains Mhomes/Carvans of course happen, but are very very low. Almost unrecordable. The level of crime on the costa's again is very low. I would bet any amount with anyone to show crimes at say Fuengirola are even level with those at Blackpool. As for crime inland.... :lol:

Problem is that you will of course hear the bad things on a site like this [Long live MHF]. When was the last time you saw a post that started and finished.............."I have just returned from a trouble free and great holiday in Spain"............don't make much of a read does it :roll:

I live in a town/village of around 24.000 [8% non Spanish]. We have just taken on more police, that makes it 11 officers. YES, just 11 offices. We know them all as they work day-shift.....never see them at night, no need :wink: Last evening the massive week long festival drew to a close......finished around 2.30 am. Over the week thousands and thousands attended......In the early hours I enjoyed a beer and tapas sitting with FAMILIES, teenages and the elderly. I have no need to scan the local papers for scare stories next week. I KNOW there would have been nothing crimewise to get worked up about.

Next week, close by, we have a biker festival. It draws upwards of 24.000 bikers.......can't wait :lol:

As I am bored at the moment.......waiting for the pool to filter :roll:

Crime figures..............per cap 100.000

Car theft 
Spain ..... UK
3.336 ..... 5.605

Assaults
2.402 ......7.509

Burglary
.0591 ......13.832


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

11 cops on the beat can do far more that 100 cops tied to desks and being force to achieve pointless targets.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Annoying*

Detourer,

An extremely informative post, if I may say so. The crime figures comparisons say it all.

In Gainsborough (Lincs), the population is 17,500 & it's fair to say that it suffers from a lot of crime, mainly assaults, thefts/burglaries & drugs (not regarded as a nice place to live). Our force's Minimum Strength policy dictates that only 4 officers need be on duty at any given point, day or night, and that generally is how many there are. As soon as anyone gets a prisoner, they're then committed & off the street, and there are often only two officers left, sometimes one, and sometimes even none. There are no nearby towns to draft others in to cover, and the great game of Chance is then played, in the hope that no urgent jobs come in. "Routine" stuff just isn't resourced, and callers are told there's no-one available, & that we'll get to them when we can - either later in the day or tomorrow.

If your 11 officers are normally on duty at the same time, that's a good resource level. I like the sound of not having to provide night cover due to the community behaving itself (in fact, I've not heard of that before - quite a startling concept!). Your account of sitting at 2:30 am with older people & teenagers enjoying genuine socialising is wonderful, and one of the reasons our plans include some of that when I jack this job in!

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Annoying*



Detourer said:


> When was the last time you saw a post that started and finished.............."I have just returned from a trouble free and great holiday in Spain"............don't make much of a read does it :roll:


"I have just returned from a trouble free and great holiday in Spain"

There you got matey.. :lol:

We spend nearly 4 months in Spain, no trouble what so ever.. I agree with Ray, there is more chance of a crime against a motorhome in the UK.

A month in Morocco , again no trouble, in fact we felt safer wild camping there than we sometimes do on UK sites..


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I think Douge that we have to be aware that as we drive through or park where-ever MHomes will be a high level target....I am not going back on what I said in the last post, still a very small risk.....But a big white plastic shed heading for the sun just screams "Rob Me" I have money, camera, video and all sorts of lovelies.......I also have laughable locks fitted as standard and I have enjoyed myself so much I am relaxed and off guard......Just take car.

My son-in-law is a Cpt Guardia so I get to hear all the stories. And again, "Mobile" holiday makers are very low on the victim scale.

We also have to rememeber that, as is/was recently highlighted in the ongoing Portugees investigation, methods are very different. Despite what people thing we do not live in a Police State [anymore] in Spain. It is also NOT a nanny state. We are responsible for our own actions. But, cross the well defined line and you will be in the brown stuff.....

After quite a few years down here I still wonder and marvel at the life we enjoy.

Just one small point......when I left the town square, at around 2.30 this morning, I left my mobile and bike keys on a pavement table......I rushed to grab a lift as it had turned just a bit chilly for my tee-shirt and shorts and I had also left our crash-hats in another bar the other end of town... :roll: ........Sorry, the point is I have just been into the town and my phone and keys were handed in to the Bar owner........

Our 11 officers are "Police Local" recruited and paid local. As I said we know them all. That one factor makes a huge difference. Today the Guardia have a road check on the outside of town and they will cover other in/out roads during the day......Great, that will sort out the few idiots or whoever.........

Sorry, Final point...I mentioned the Bogus Police to my son-in-law.....and yes they are area but :roll: However he did say that the use of unmarked cars is not [unlike the UK] normal police practice and frankly if they are deployed it is NOT to stop Mhomes. Also the offices in the car will always wear "Flack Jackets", they will always put on a cap on exiting their vehicle, they will always show signs [other than a card] i.eh. radio, baton or whatever.....They are in fact as worried about themselves just as you may be worried about them. Also, if waived from a vehicle to stop pull over into a very "risky" place even block traffic. Do not get out and indicate that they must come to you. If they then approach they are almost certainly genuine.............but again very very rare.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Ray & Jim

my faith in Spain suitable restored....now come on all you visitors to Ireland and lets try and do the same for that beautiful Country.


Just a p.s to original point of topic tho, if a bloke in uniform was pointing a gun at me I'm not sure how brave I would be pointing a camera at his vehicle 8O 

and a p.p.s
If you see a 'lady' in distress - car broken down, do you stop to help and risk getting whacked on head by friends lurking nearby or do you put your foot down or even worse if you see a 'body' lying in road do you stop to help or again put your foot down :?: 

The scumbags who come up with these tactics in order to rob people are getting more and more inventive....now if only they could put same effort into earning a proper living :roll:


Maura


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Broadening the topic/thread a bit but I just saw this and lifted it as-is from a Spanish-ex-pat-site...........It from a topic about why move out here etc etc etc.

_To those uncertain scaredy cats out there weighing up the pros and cons of moving out to Spain I would like to share my experiences of that great British tradition, "mugging at night". 
Last week my partner suffered the indignity of having to run for his life from two young black men just 200 yards from our home who tried to grab his shoulder bag and mobile phone (nothing out of the ordinary in London), what really scared me was that as he got through the front door after slamming it in their faces they actually broke it down and continued the chase in our living room!!!! only leaving when they heard me telephoning the Police 
I could leave England now on a small pension from my employer and have been putting it off for months because I couldnt imagine living on 14000 euros a year. What is the point in living in a gorgeous flat in London earning plenty of cash if I cant walk the streets at night!! I will take relative poverty rather than this existence in London_


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Much information, missing the point*

As I initiated this very worthwhile debate, I would add now, the exeperience of my friend was unusual, agreed, but the point was to highlight the need to pass such snippets onto the first timers, which he was.
It is not nice to have to experience the problem first hand.
A word from the wise or practised motorhomer may have made my friend more aware of the racket, and saved him the robbery, and me from posting here.
Yes, crime is everywhere. My imediate neighbour had his Range Rover stolen from the drive when thieves forced the front door open in the night, found the keys and drove car away. 
For the second time in 2 years :roll: 
That happened when I was away in Spain over Christmas & New Year, with my 'van, stopping in aires and on sites. Onlyu time I felt intimidated was when parked on m/way service area not far from Gib.
Far too many suspicious looking Africans begging and scrounging around the cars & vans. Even the Spanish drivers came and warned us about not leaving vehicle unattended.
Other than that I did enjoy the trip and subsequent ones as well.
Now off on Weds to USA, where crime is never far away, but the country is big enought to get lost in.


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

*Fake Spanish police*

Thanks for the advice from you civil guarde son-in law Ray, about it being unlikely uniniformed police in unmarked car being interested in campervans. I'm sure I read something in the Caravan Club mag to the effect that a Spanish police spokesman was quoted as saying the same.

Last August, on a Saturday, 2 men in "civvies" driving an umarked car, tried to flag us down as we left Madrid south on the NIV. They drove alongside and waved a card or badge at us. They signalled us to pull off at a slip road. Remembering the Caravan Club item I put my foot down - not easy in a non turbo campervan - they had pulled in front of us and were already half way down the slip road so could not easily chase us. My wife noticed that the slip road lead to a run down industrial area so advice to follow but keep your door shut or ask to be taken to a police station may not have been helpful. The most worrying thing was that they will have planned to use this particular slip road and will have been following us for a while waiting for their chance. Was I wise or foolish or just plain lucky not be have started off a police chase? I'd do the same again, and in future will keep an eye in the wing mirror and have a phone with camera handy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spains Crime*

Hello all,

No I am not convinced or sold on your crime figures.

We suffered 3 attempted robberies in just 2 weeks. The Police are rarely present on the motorways. I drove from The French border all the way Salobrena and never saw one police car.

The Spanish and many other drivers were tearing along often at twice the speed limit, unchecked. We stopped at many service areas and as the other poster suggested was full of very dodgy people.

I don't realy care for the Spanish and find them arogant rude and MANYANA. This is in additon to being a very scruffy dirty nation. Only ever gone for the sunshine and if most of you were honest enough you would admit to the same.

We will be staying away but would like one day to visit Alhambra


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Spains Crime*



teemyob said:


> I don't realy care for the Spanish and find them arogant rude and MANYANA. This is in additon to being a very scruffy dirty nation.


Oh dear a bit OTT and generalised don't you think?

Not sure who you mix with when in Spain but I have met some of the most educated, intelligent and cultured people when visiting Spain on holiday and for business - and often felt obliged to apologise for the dirty scruffy drunken British yobs who contaminate Spain every year with their foul habits and drunken loutish behaviour.

Yes there are some very dodgy people in Spain just as there are here....sadly, but don't make sweeping statements like that. Look at bit closer to home and I think you will see we have nothing to shout about.

Maura


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Spains Crime*



teemyob said:


> I don't realy care for the Spanish and find them arogant rude and MANYANA. This is in additon to being a very scruffy dirty nation.


 :evil: My wife is Spanish and we have been travelling to Spain every year now for the last 30 years. I'm afraid that I find these comments extremely rude and ill informed. The Spanish are generally pleasant, helpful and friendly but a lot of Brits expect the Spanish to speak English and then get annoyed when they do not understand.
As for Spain being a 'very scruffy dirty nation' have you looked around the UK lately?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just read that bogus policemen pulled over a lorry in what appeared to be a marked police car, bundled the driver in to a van and stole the lorry. 

And this was in spain of course............. err no, Colchester Essex.

Olley


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> We have a large sign stating we wish to follow you to the police station and we will not open any doors unless it's plainly obvious that it is the real police, the signs are in French and Spanish and we have only used the French one once and the "police officer" drove off.
> 
> Bob


Years ago in my trucking days and working nights. We were issued with a similar thing by our company.. 
Great idea, look forward to seeing a copy.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

It happens not only in Spain:

For more than 3 weeks a fake police officer fooled drivers in *Germany.* The events started on July 18th, 2007, when he stole a BMW from a second-hand car dealer. Since then, and until he was finally caught by real police on 10th August, he had "fined" a yet unknown number of drivers, mostly foreign tourists, for alleged speeding all over Germany. He issued "tickets" between 50 and 100 Euro.

He was "working" with two cars, the BMW and an (also stolen) Peugeot 407, always with different, stolen numberplates. Because he had never paid when refuelling his cars he had already been recorded on CCTV several times. The police already knew his name, because the stolen BMW was found on 21st July in Hamburg, and he had not only left a forged police service certificate, but also his (real) passport in the car. :twisted:

Nevertheless, because he was always on the run, it was not before 10th August when an eyewitness recognized the Peugeot while the impostor was flagging down drivers on the A1 close to Hamburg, and called the real police.

So, if any one of you has recently been fined in Germany under suspicious circumstances, then maybe it was him...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

